# Key Store legal?



## FreaksLikeMe (14. März 2011)

Hey,

im Internet gibts ja einige Shops die Keys von Games (Für Steam, Ea Download etc) verkaufen.
Da diese relativ günstig sind, ist es natürlich interessant, jedoch frage ich mich ob es legal ist.

Ich hab das natürlich schon recherchiert, jedoch finde ich immer nur leute die sagen das es geht und einige die einfach behaupten es ist illegal ohne beweise etc.

Wisst ihr genaueres?


----------



## GoldenMic (14. März 2011)

http://www.onlinekeystore.com/Diablo-III-EU-Scan.html-Link entfernt zu Key-Angebot mit Diablo 3-


----------



## Lan_Party (14. März 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.onlinekeystore.com/Diablo-III-EU-Scan.htmlLink entfernt



Also das ist ja woll die größte Frechheit! Man kauft sich so ein Key obwohl d3 nichtmal raus ist und wenn d3 mal raus ist funzt der Key nicht.


----------



## seventyseven (14. März 2011)

Behaupte das bitte nicht... 


Habe mir L4D2 Uncut (24,99€) über -entfernt- gekauft und es funktionierte ohne Fehler oder sonstiges. Bekam sofort nach kauf einen Scan des Keys.

Billig sind diese meist weil die Spiele einfach in Russland oder China gekauft werden wo sie einfach viel Günstiger erhältlich sind. Valve gefällt dies natürlich nicht  solange aber Scans vorliegen solltest du im falle der Deaktivierung des Spiels abgesichert sein.


----------



## b00gie (14. März 2011)

wie genau läuft denn sowas dann ab? Ich kauf mir dort den Scan und "besorg" mir das passende Game wo ich "halt will"? oder wie jetzt?


----------



## ChaoZ (14. März 2011)

Entweder du kaufst dir n Steam Key und aktivierst bei Steam. Oder bei EA und lädst beim EA Downloader. 
Hab da schon BFBC2 gekauft für 17.99 (gamekeys.biz) und jetzt Crysis 2 vorbestellt, mit Steam Games hab ich's noch nicht probiert.


----------



## seventyseven (14. März 2011)

Nicht Bei Steam oder EA Titel (Diese sind auch dementsprechend als Steam oder EA digital/download copy gekennzeichnet)

Bsp. Bei Bulletstorm bekommst du nur den Key den man braucht um es zu registrieren >"Online zocken" wo du das Game herbekommst ist deine sache...


Bei Steam gibst du den Key bei "Activate a Product on Steam" ein dieser added das Spiel zur "Library" und du kannst auf Rechtsklick Installieren drücken und der Download startet. So ähnlich läufts bei EA games auch ab.

edit: zu spät


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Gibts da den Seriöse Stores?


----------



## b00gie (14. März 2011)

alles klar, vielen Dank euch. Wenn das ganze ordentlich von statten geht, dann ist es doch eine ganz nette Sache um günstig und legal an Spiele zu kommen


----------



## ChaoZ (14. März 2011)

Es wird immer Probleme geben. Wenn dir das der Preis Wert ist kann ich dir gamekeys.biz empfehlen. Schau mal auf deren Facebookseite, sehr enger Kontakt zu "Stammkunden".


----------



## seventyseven (14. März 2011)

Also ich empfehle nur http://www.onlinekeystore.com/-Link entfernt-

Von den Bezahl Möglichkeiten her viel Flexibler ( u.a Paysafe Card)


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Der andere kam mir Spanisch vor. Homefront für 19,99€ .. da kann was net Stimmen!


----------



## ChaoZ (14. März 2011)

Stimmt aber alles. Hab bisher nix schlechtes davon gehört.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gibts da den Seriöse Stores?


 
Ja der hier ist Super!

http://netkeyshop.com/index.php?route=common/home-Link entfernt-

Mit einer Nachricht an den Support kann man PayPal Zahlung machen!


----------



## Padesch (14. März 2011)

ALLE Keysites sind illegal. Meist flattert nach ~1 Jahr ne Anzeige wegen Computerbetruges ins Haus, da die Keys mit gefaketen T-Pay Accounts bezahlt wurden


----------



## GoldenMic (14. März 2011)

Hallo? Der Shop bietet Diablo 3 an, obwohl Blizzard nichtmal sicher ist ob es dieses Jahr rauskommt und ihr bezeichnet den Shop als seriös? 
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. März 2011)

Mein Gott, jetzt krieg ich schon wieder Antworten die ich nicht haben will.

Es geht einzig und allein darum OB ES LEGAL IST ODER NICHT. (MIT FAKTEN/BEWEISEN).
Nur weils funktioniert heisst es nicht das es legal ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. März 2011)

Es ist auf jedenfall nicht seriös, was mich dazu führen würde zu sagen das geht dort nicht mit Rechten Dingen zu.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. März 2011)

Hab mich jetzt mal mit Steam in verbindung gesetzt.
Ich berichte was die schreiben


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2011)

Ich würd im Traum nicht daran denken so etwas wie einen "Keystore" zu besuchen.
Wenn ich ein Spiel haben will kaufe ich es im Laden wo ich sicher sein kann, dass alles seine Korrektheit hat.
Und wenn ich ältere Titel oder Sammlerstücke will, nehm ich Amazon.

Wenn ich Keystore schon höre schrillen bei mir alle Alarmglocken, ob nun legal/seriös oder nicht.


----------



## Lolm@n (14. März 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich jetzt mal mit Steam in verbindung gesetzt.
> Ich berichte was die schreiben



Die werden sicher sagen das es ilegal ist 
aber schlussendlich kann das nurn ein Gericht das beurteilen denn ich glaube nicht das es bereits zu so einem Prozess kam

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (14. März 2011)

Die Frage ob legal oder illegal, lässt sich hier beantworten > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...mit-software-keys-grundsaetzlich-illegal.html

Dort steht alles breit drin. Inkl. der Meinung einer dieser Key-Händler.

Fazit > meistens illegal, soweit man nicht erkennen kann, dass die Rechteinhaber den Vertrieb einzelner Keys erlaubt haben (z.B. Steam). Kommen die Keys aus Thailand oder Russland kann man zu 99,9% Prozent sagen, dass dort Urheberrecht verletzt wird.

Die Links der Online-Shops habe ich übrigens entfernt. Man muss die nicht auch noch unterstützen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2011)

So der Steam-Support hat geantwortet, jedoch nicht so wie ichs wollte, sie sagten lediglich, das es Seiten gibt die autorisiert sind und einige nicht, mit denen es immer wieder Probleme gibt.
Auf wiederholte Nachfrage kam heraus, dass die hier genannten Seiten g2play und onlinekeystore, *NICHT* von Steam autorisiert und daher *illegal* sind.

Auf die Frage was für konsequenzen ein "illegaler" (steam)Key haben könnte, kam keine Antwort


----------



## Pokerclock (18. März 2011)

Zivilrechtliche Ansprüche (sprich Schadensersatz), die vom Rechteinhaber eingefordert werden können. Und im Falle des gewerblichen Handels (liegt hier ja klar vor) strafbar §106 in Verbindung mit §108a UrhG bis zu 5 Jahre. So schaut das in D aus.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. März 2011)

Hat ja nicht lange gedauert, bis die ersten "wenn nix passiert, ist es auch egal ob legal oder illegal"-Beiträge kommen > ausgeblendet

Die Fragen sollten soweit alle geklärt sein.

-CLOSED-


----------

